# Öffenlicher Bereich > Thailands Nachbarländer > Kambodscha >  Angkor Car,Kambodschas erstes Auto

## schiene

*Kambodschas erstes Auto*
"Die Kambodschaner sind auf jeden Fall stolz auf "ihr" erstes Auto, denn durch eigene Produkte kann der Import von Autos aus dem Ausland eingedämmt und die Wirtschaft im eigenen Land angekurbelt werden. 

Nach jetzigem Stand soll das Auto bis spätestens 2013 in Kambodscha in Serie gehen. Außerdem gibt es bereits Gespräche mit potentiellen Händlern in Australien und Neuseeland. Ob es der Angkor auch auf die Straßen Europas schaffen wird, bleibt abzuwarten."

mehr gibts hier zu lesen...
http://www.vox.de/medien/sendungen/a...ngkor-car.html

----------


## pit

Süß der Kleine. Das wär das richtige Auto für die Tochter, wenn sie denn im Dezember ihren Führerschein kriegt. Und geparkt bekämen wir den auch noch in der Soi!

 ::

----------


## Enrico

Mir würde der von zu Hause ins Büro oder Garten auch vollkommen reichen.

----------


## TeigerWutz

.

----------


## schiene

*Angkor EV 2013: Kambodschas erstes Elektroauto*
"Das Königreich Kambodscha hat ein eigenes Elektroauto entwickelt. Wie die Tageszeitung “Phnom Penh Post” in ihrer Online-Ausgabe berichtet, wurde das Elektroauto Angkor EV 2013 am 7. Januar der Öffentlichkeit präsentiert. Der elektrische Kleinwagen wird von Heng Development hergestellt. Das Konzept für den Angkor stammt aus der Feder des kambodschanischen Mechanikers Nhean Phalloek."
hier gehts weiter....
Angkor EV 2013: Kambodschas erstes Elektroauto - DailyGreen.de

----------

